# Two years old. :D



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Hey everyone, 'Lo's growing up! She turned two years old today.  Seems like I've had her forever, but the calender probably isn't lying I suppose.

She's really matured this last year, more patients, more control and (thankfully!) a better defined off switch. She still freaks out at the site of other dogs, she's a lot better about smaller ones and does calm down sooner, but I don't think it will ever fully go away. ): She's still tightly bonded to D'Artag, she'll purposely lay down next to him so he can be her pillow lol. Her mature measurements are 14 inches square, and 12 pounds. Last petfest (great doggie event we go to yearly) she got her CGC!

So, 'Lo from puppy to now; 











































































































































Me and my sister will be making a cake for her and her 'brother' Freddy (a chi, three days older then her) in a few days, and hopefully we can get a park day in soon around this weather.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Happy birthday!!!!


----------



## janlaw (Feb 7, 2011)

Wow! She's a beauty! Hope she enjoyed her birthday!


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks guys!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

hey welcome back, hows things? 

as always i love your photos. 

happy birthday, i know the time flys.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

> hey welcome back, hows things?
> 
> as always i love your photos.
> 
> happy birthday, i know the time flys.


Glad to be back!  Getting my ged was tiring lol. But I got it! 3.7 gpa (allow me to gloat, that's above average! ) pretty good for a home schooled kid lol. I also tried out the ASSET (college entrance exam kinda thing) and I think I got it too. I had to guess on literally all of the math (24 of them) because math hates me (and like wise) but I just scrapped by with half. So, once I get my essay score (should be high) I'm ready for college. But I still don't know that to go for!

Thanks! just you wait tell I get a better camera.


----------

